

What are the best ways to analyze a market? - askar

Before you try to venture into a market with your idea to bring something better and greater how would you make sure if that idea is going to fly within the target market segment or would bring in some $$$$$$? Any pointers?
======
mathgladiator
Try to find a potential customer and try to sell them.

If you can make the pre-sale with 1 and 1, then you have a chance.

